# Am i eating enough??



## chris2007dude (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all need some guidance as on my 1st ever bulk. Been going to the gym for about a year and a half.. was around 19% bf when i started and cut down to about 13%. Now i have started a bulk i am eating around 3500 calories which is 55c/26p/17f as a weekly average. Im 29 weigh 82kg and am 6ft. I train 6 days a week doing 3 sets of about 6-8 reps of one body part and train for 45 minutes.

I eat the following:

5:30 am porridge sachet and 3 scoops of mass freak before the gym at 6am.

8:30 homemade flapjacks x 2

11am 150grams chicken breast and 100g brown rice with gravy

1:30 250grams greek yoghurt with a apple and banana

4:00 Chicken and rice again

6:30 Cooked meat/fish with potatoes and veg

10:00 3 scoops mass freak before bed.

I have been bulking for around 5 weeks and have put on about 10lbs. Not sure if this is good or not??

Any help or advice would be great as have only done what i have read from other posts.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

If ur putting on weight then YES.

If ur not putting on weight then NO.

It really is that simple.

(Btw, why the hell you training 6 days per week?)


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

How did you work your macros out with exact percentages that dont even add up to 100?

10lbs in 5 weeks you're probably eating too much, unless you're on alot of drugs?


----------



## chris2007dude (Apr 23, 2012)

Proteen Paul, thanks, im doing that many as i only get 45 minutes in the morning and can train two body parts in that time frame.

L11, I work it out by scanning or finding it on my fitnesspal and it gives me a average as its the only way i know of tracking it. Not on any drugs other than creatine tablets twice a day and the mass freak powder.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

chris2007dude said:


> Proteen Paul, thanks, im doing that many as i only get 45 minutes in the morning and can train two body parts in that time frame.
> 
> L11, I work it out by scanning or finding it on my fitnesspal and it gives me a average as its the only way i know of tracking it. Not on any drugs other than creatine tablets twice a day and the mass freak powder.


But the point @L11 is saying is ur percentages should add up to 100.

Ref training. Remember that when we train we burn calories.....not good for bulking. Training every other day would give greater amount of rest.

Have you looked into something like stronglifts?

Or aroutine based around :

Deads and dips.

Squats and chin ups.

Over head press and calf raises.

M, W, F and ur done.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

chris2007dude said:


> Hi all need some guidance as on my 1st ever bulk. Been going to the gym for about a year and a half.. was around 19% bf when i started and cut down to about 13%. Now i have started a bulk i am eating around 3500 calories which is 55c/26p/17f as a weekly average. Im 29 weigh 82kg and am 6ft. I train 6 days a week doing 3 sets of about 6-8 reps of one body part and train for 45 minutes.
> 
> I eat the following:
> 
> ...


I would move the 08.30 flapjacks to later in the day and swap that for something More substantial like half a dozen eggs and some whole meal toast


----------



## chris2007dude (Apr 23, 2012)

Proteen Paul, Yeah i see what you mean now thats supposed to say 57 on carbs. Tbh not looked at stronglifts as its not something im any good at. I tried deadlifts the other day and could only do 80kg. I do floor calf raises with 35kg and calf extensions with weights. Will definitely have to look into that a bit more though.

Nuts60, I dont have a toaster at work but could i just do two servings of 3 eggs and scramble them with a bagel or something?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

chris2007dude said:


> Proteen Paul, Yeah i see what you mean now thats supposed to say 57 on carbs. Tbh not looked at stronglifts as its not something im any good at. I tried deadlifts the other day and could only do 80kg. I do floor calf raises with 35kg and calf extensions with weights. Will definitely have to look into that a bit more though.
> 
> Nuts60, I dont have a toaster at work but could i just do two servings of 3 eggs and scramble them with a bagel or something?


Do you have a microwave? Bagel is fine if wholemeal.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

chris2007dude said:


> Proteen Paul, Yeah i see what you mean now thats supposed to say 57 on carbs. Tbh not looked at stronglifts as its not something im any good at. I tried deadlifts the other day and could only do 80kg. I do floor calf raises with 35kg and calf extensions with weights. Will definitely have to look into that a bit more though.
> 
> Nuts60, I dont have a toaster at work but could i just do two servings of 3 eggs and scramble them with a bagel or something?


Mate, if you put the @ symbol before someones name, or quote them, they get a notification and can continue the conversation with you.....look. @chris2007dude

How old are you mate? - age has a big effect on you metabolism.

As for your lifts, don't worry how much you can move. Just focus on form and consistency. If you did a basic routine as i suggested with 5 sets of 5reps (you won't be able to get 5x5 due to fatigue, but once you can, you up the weight a bit) i bet you'd deadlift 120kg by Xmas. Think of it as 'specialising' in just a couple of basic movements.

Also, once you've warmed up you only have ten sets to do. Should be able to keep to 45mins.


----------



## chris2007dude (Apr 23, 2012)

@Nuts60 yeah I have a microwave.

@Proteen Paul , Cheers for the @ suggestion as I clearly had no idea lol. Im 29. I will look into some basic routine and go from there. Cheers for advice its appreciated.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nuts60 said:


> I would move the 08.30 flapjacks to later in the day and swap that for something More substantial like half a dozen eggs and some whole meal toast


Why would you suggest 500 more calories when this guy has gained 10lbs in 5 weeks, the majority of which is likely to be fat if he's natty..


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

L11 said:


> Why would you suggest 500 more calories when this guy has gained 10lbs in 5 weeks, the majority of which is likely to be fat if he's natty..


Thats exactly the point most of it will be fat so he is not helping it as with his diet his body will be trying to store even more fat, between working out at 6 am and 11am 2 flapjacks?? :confused1:


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

If your weight has increased over the 5 weeks how many cals were you eating before your bulk?

If what you have gained seems to be fat maybe half the difference of how much you increased at see how that goes. Diets are the process of trying, waiting to see the result and then adjust accordingly.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

More flapjacks.. Wake up middle of the night and consume more flapjacks just my two cents..


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

L11 said:


> How did you work your macros out with exact percentages that dont even add up to 100?
> 
> 10lbs in 5 weeks you're probably eating too much, unless you're on alot of drugs?


10lbs is more than possible without drugs. I used to put on 7lbs+ with some cellmass within 3-4 weeks. probably mostly water weight, but sure as hell wasn't fat.

3500 calories for this guy is not too much.

@chris2007dude a picture would help us help you


----------



## chris2007dude (Apr 23, 2012)

@Proteen Paul, Thanks for that as i had no idea of how to mention people in a post. I tried your idea on 5x5 this morning and it will defo take time but willing to try.

@L11 i have no idea if its fatty or not im hoping not but i guess only time will tell.

@spangle 1187 because i was on a attempted cut i was on around 1900 cals. Im all for the whole trying process as i want to make sure im doing things right.

@Dark sim ill put a few pictures up tonight when i get home and hopefully you can give me some ideas... shall i upload it to my page or this thread??

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

chris2007dude said:


> @Proteen Paul, Thanks for that as i had no idea of how to mention people in a post. I tried your idea on 5x5 this morning and it will defo take time but willing to try.
> 
> @L11 i have no idea if its fatty or not im hoping not but i guess only time will tell.
> 
> ...


On this thread and quote me.

Fat on men generally gathers belly and lower back, so keep a check on them bits and you can gauge.


----------



## chris2007dude (Apr 23, 2012)

@Dark sim 

The 1st one is dated 22/7/2013 the other two are taken today.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

chris2007dude said:


> @Dark sim
> View attachment 137408
> View attachment 137409
> View attachment 137410
> ...


Not so easy to tell as all 3 pics are different positions. If 2 was same as 1, I could comment easier. Doesn't look like you've much fat on stomach, but you should be in a better position to gauge. Look fuller in chest in pic 2.

I would change meal 1 before workout, to just whey and maybe a coffee with some coconut oil. Save the gainer and oats until after the gym. Cut back to 2 scopps of gainer before bed. Your calories are about right @3500, but you could get away with less, so if you find you are gaining any more fat, reduce to 3000. It is a guessing game as everyone is different, so its about learning your body.


----------



## chris2007dude (Apr 23, 2012)

@ Dark sim cheers for that mate its good to get some ideas. Ill give the porridge after the gym.

Where am i putting the coconut oil and where do i get that from?

Ill remember to take pics in the same position next time.


----------



## chris2007dude (Apr 23, 2012)

@Dark sim Thanks for the suggestions ill defo give them a go as i can have porridge as soon as i get to work. Ill make sure i take the pics in the same position for next time. What is the coconut for mate?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

chris2007dude said:


> @Dark sim Thanks for the suggestions ill defo give them a go as i can have porridge as soon as i get to work. Ill make sure i take the pics in the same position for next time. What is the coconut for mate?


Coconut oil is another healthy fat to add to the mix. Quite tasty too.

Can be added to rice, cook chicken with it, many uses.....


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nuts60 said:


> Thats exactly the point most of it will be fat so he is not helping it as with his diet his body will be trying to store even more fat, between working out at 6 am and 11am 2 flapjacks?? :confused1:


I might have misread your post because it sounded like you were saying to keep the flapjacks (moving them later in the day), an adding 6 eggs and toast :confused1:

As far as the "10lb natty is easily possible, could be water weight" (someone else said this).. I think that's more possible if you're pretty lean in the first place and dramatically increase your carbs, no offense to the OP but he's not that lean..


----------

